# Help for people unable to pay their Mortgage.



## Graftgirl (9 Nov 2010)

This firm are going to help people who are facing repossession of their homes, they are called "New Beginning".
"New Beginning, a representative group of lawyers, business people and concerned citizens which was launched today, plans to represent and defend residential mortgage holders in the State. The body intends to mount test cases which will establish whether lending institutions had a duty of care to borrowers and if this duty was breached by excessive lending.
This could help people that can not only not afford to make mortgage repayments but also can't afford a legal representation in court.
Hope this helps somebody. www.newbeginning.ie

Graftgirl

ps I have no affiliation with the above..


----------



## canicemcavoy (9 Nov 2010)

% Rights restricted by copyright; [broken link removed]
% Do not remove this notice

domain: newbeginning.ie
descr: Life Line Ambulance Service
descr: Body Corporate (Ltd,PLC,Company)
descr: Discretionary Name
admin-c: ALW414-IEDR
tech-c: TDI2-IEDR
renewal: 28-October-2011
status: Active
nserver: ns1.blacknight.com
nserver: ns2.blacknight.com
source: IEDR

person: Sue Kelly
nic-hdl: ALW414-IEDR
source: IEDR

person: Technical Department Irish Domains
nic-hdl: TDI2-IEDR

Search for "Life Line Ambulance Service" reveals a company based in Arizona, which is a bit odd:

http://www.lifelineaz.com/


----------



## Graftgirl (9 Nov 2010)

not sure what that means, I used the link a moment ago, seems to be a proper website with a Dublin phone number listed on the website?


----------



## truthseeker (9 Nov 2010)

Their press releases give more interesting info - see this early [broken link removed]


----------



## Mrs Vimes (9 Nov 2010)

They are genuine - link

Sybil


----------



## NorfBank (9 Nov 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> % Rights restricted by copyright; [broken link removed]
> 
> 
> Search for "Life Line Ambulance Service" reveals a company based in Arizona, which is a bit odd:
> ...



Looks like domain registry is incorrect. Back to the drawing board Mr. Holmes.

http://www.anewbeginning.com/


----------



## nai (9 Nov 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> % Rights restricted by copyright; [broken link removed]
> % Do not remove this notice
> 
> domain: newbeginning.ie
> ...



I hope you can improve your google searching .....



first page of results all point towards lifeline.ie


% Rights restricted by copyright; [broken link removed]
% Do not remove this notice

*domain:      lifeline.ie
*descr:       Life Line Ambulance Service
descr:       Body Corporate (Ltd,PLC,Company)
descr:       Corporate Name
admin-c:     DH262-IEDR
tech-c:      AKQ785-IEDR
bill-c:      AAI428-IEDR
renewal:     06-April-2011
status:      Active
nserver:     ns1.jeneratedns.com
nserver:     ns2.jeneratedns.com
source:      IEDR

*person:      David Hall
*nic-hdl:     DH262-IEDR
source:      IEDR

*person:      Jenerate Hostmasters
*nic-hdl:     AKQ785-IEDR
source:      IEDR

*person:      Gordon Jenkinson
*nic-hdl:     AAI428-IEDR
source:      IEDR


----------



## canicemcavoy (9 Nov 2010)

nai said:


> I hope you can improve your google searching .....
> 
> 
> 
> first page of results all point towards lifeline.ie.


 
Well, as a literal string, I wrapped it in double quotes as is standard so didn't see any of those hits.



Note that your search would include both hits for "lifelife" and "life line". Not my fault that the domain registry is incorrect.


----------



## nai (9 Nov 2010)

canicemcavoy said:


> Well, as a literal string, I wrapped it in double quotes as is standard so didn't see any of those hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that your search would include both hits for "lifelife" and "life line". Not my fault that the domain registry is incorrect.




Ok - let's be really pedantic about this - the registration details listed on the domain registry match that which is registered with the CRO. Let's assume that the CRO is the governing body in all things relating to company registrations (which it is), so now we can ask ourselves which is incorrect ?  

I suggest that Life Line are using LifeLine (no space) as a trading logo and have designed website etc using this. Thus the wording on their website etc is incorrect, leading back to my search versus your search. Your search is fundamentally correct but my search wasn't assuming anything literal - both right / or both wrong - who's to know ?



From CRO :

Company DetailsYou may view a list of submissions or request a company printout which details a company's name and previous name, registered office, company type, incorporation and annual return details, charges secured against it, directors and secretary, and a list of each submission that has been received or registered. In the case of an external company, the directors and secretary are not listed, instead the person responsible for compliance and the person responsible to accept service of process are listed.
*What would you like to do?*



View the list of Submissions
Request a Company Printout
*Details*

Type Company
Number 297642
Name LIFE LINE AMBULANCE SERVICE LIMITED
Address UNIT 5, RYEBROOK INDUSTRIAL PARK
LEIXLIP
CO.KILDARE
Registered 02/12/1998 
Status Normal


----------



## demoivre (9 Nov 2010)

I saw something about this www.newbeginning.ie on the RTE news recently and a search shows they were on [broken link removed] on 1st November if anyone wants to listen to the interview with Ross Maguire SC.


----------



## Graftgirl (9 Nov 2010)

This firm could really set a precedence, they will be trying to prove that mortgage lending has been reckless(which we know it was) could be ground breaking for all mortgage holders..


----------



## NorfBank (9 Nov 2010)

Was mortgage lending reckless or was mortgage borrowing reckless?

Sure some people were loaned ridiculous sums but believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.


----------



## canicemcavoy (9 Nov 2010)

NorfBank said:


> Was mortgage lending reckless or was mortgage borrowing reckless?
> 
> Sure some people were loaned ridiculous sums but believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.


 
The infantilization of the great Irish public continues.


----------



## Graftgirl (9 Nov 2010)

NorfBank said:


> Was mortgage lending reckless or was mortgage borrowing reckless?
> 
> Sure some people were loaned ridiculous sums but believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.



Your correct, people borrowed recklessly but there are also those that are in crisis that did not borrow recklessly and they are the people that I hope can be given a voice.


----------



## gearoidc (9 Nov 2010)

NorfBank said:


> Was mortgage lending reckless or was mortgage borrowing reckless?
> 
> Sure some people were loaned ridiculous sums but believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.



Allow people go bankrupt. 
They hand back keys and start over after-say- 5 years.

How would you feel about that?


----------



## truthseeker (9 Nov 2010)

NorfBank said:


> .......believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.


 
I do believe you. I can remember someone in work giving me a number of a 'broker' and telling me he would look after falsifying my P60 to ensure I managed to borrow the highest amount.
How many people borrowed deposits off credit unions to 'hide' the borrowing?
How many people got their parents to get a loan for the deposit so they could 'hide' it?

People acted recklessly. But there ARE some genuine cases and these should be given a voice.


----------



## NorfBank (9 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> People acted recklessly. But there ARE some genuine cases and these should be given a voice.



Agreed but where do you stop once a precedent is set?

Fairness and recovery for all is the slogan so "all"  must include those who took a gamble on the property market and lost as well as those who were pressured into taking out a mortgage well in excess of their ability to repay.

It's always those who make the most noise who get heard and unfortunately those genuine cases probably do not even know the website exists.


----------



## demoivre (9 Nov 2010)

NorfBank said:


> Was mortgage lending reckless or was mortgage borrowing reckless?
> 
> Sure some people were loaned ridiculous sums but believe me many many people aggressively sought such sums and presumably some of these will be the first in the queue at newbeginning.



The blame , for me, lies firmly with the bankers. There was, is and always will be a demand for loans by some for the bigger houses, cars, holidays etc. You didn't have the madness years ago because you had prudent lenders. Bankers came up with the crazy products - 100% mortgages, the equity releases for weddings, the 40 year mortgages, 6 times income multiples etc. Bankers have been instrumental in bringing this country to it's knees as we bail them out at massive cost to the state. And now to add insult to injury these ultra smug bunch of cretins are raising rates independently of the ECB so people are paying on the double for their ludicrous lending practices. Some shower of bankers alright.


----------



## bacchus (10 Nov 2010)

I am with *NorfBank* and truthseeker on this one.
People (residential mortgages) are too happy to be able to solely blame lending institutions, so they don't have to blame themselves for what they signed for. 
Not once in my life a bank manager came to me pointing a gun to my head for me to take a loan/mortgage. It was MY decision to start with, request then fulfilled or not by banks. Some people were driving the length of this country to get a mortgage, not taking no for an answer. People simply have to take responsibility for their actions.


----------



## callybags (10 Nov 2010)

There have always been poeple who have run into problems paying their mortgages. There have always been repossessions of houses.

Why, just because there are more of these now, are poeple calling for bailouts, debt reduction or whatever?

Is the man who lost his job in 1988 and couldn't keep up the payments on his mortgage less important than the current poeple in the same situation?


----------



## truthseeker (10 Nov 2010)

truthseeker said:


> People acted recklessly.


 
I forgot about the 'Ill be renting a room in my new property' scenario that so many people pulled with the banks as well, how many of those people actually rented a room?

I dont know how you decide who is a genuine case because there is no way of proving, for example, those who got their parents to take out a loan for their deposit.


----------



## NorfBank (17 Nov 2010)

anewbeginning.ie seems to be working.

[broken link removed]


----------

